# peittyvä työvaihe



## Gavril

Heipps,

Vesikattotöitä järjestävä yhtiö mainostaa palveluitaan sanoen



> Käymme työmaalla noin 2-3 kertaa viikossa painottaen peittyviä työvaiheita ja toimimme [...]



Miten tulkitsette ilmauksen "peittyvä työvaihe" tässä yhteydessä?

Arvaan, että sillä tarkoitetaan aikaa, jolloin on suht vähän touhua työmaalla, joten yhtiön paikallakäynnistä on suht vähän haittaa työnteolle.

Kun kyseessä on kuitenkin kattotyö, voi myös olla, että "peittyvä" liittyy telttoihin tai muihin säältä suojaaviin varusteisiin.

Kiitos avustanne


----------



## hui

Peittyvässä työvaiheessa tehty työ jää seuraavassa työvaiheessa piiloon (esim. kylpyhuoneen vedeneristys jää lattialaatoituksen alle). Siksi se (esim. vedeneristys) pitää tarkistaa ennen seuraavaa työvaihetta (esim. laatoitusta).


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos!

Voiko mielestäsi yhtä hyvin sanoa "peitt*ä*vä työvaihe" kuin "peitt*y*vä ..."?

Kun ensi kerran luin kyseisen lauseen ymmärsin "työvaiheen" viittaavan työntekijöiden toimintaan eikä toiminnan tulokseen. Ilmaus "peittyvä vaihe" (toisin kuin "peittävä") näyttää kuitenkin edellyttävän jälkimmäistä tulkintaa.


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> Voiko mielestäsi yhtä hyvin sanoa "peitt*ä*vä työvaihe" kuin "peitt*y*vä ..."?


Ei, peittävä olisi vasta peittyvää seuraava työvaihe.


----------



## Gavril

Mielenkiintoista. Onko mielestäsi perehdyttävä (vaikka vähän) rakennusalan työkieleen, jotta voi oikein tulkita ilmaukset "peittävä/peittyvä työvaihe"?

Vai pitäisikö näiden ilmausten merkitys olla helposti tunnistettavissa suomenkieliselle, päätellen pelkästään sanojen tavallisista määritelmistä ja kieliopista?


----------



## Spongiformi

En ole rakennusalan ihmisiä ja kun aloin lukea tätä threadiä, pysähdyin miettimään ilmausta "peittyviä työvaiheita". Jouduin miettimään pitkään, ennen kuin tuli mitään mieleen. Mutta heti huin vastauksen jälkeen se tuntui hyvin selvältä. Ilmaus on kieliopillisesti täysin pätevä ja yksiselitteinen, mutta sanoisin, ettei se välttämättä aukene välittömästi ainakaan yhden lauseen lainauksesta, ellei ole sattunut tekemään sopivia hommia joko töissä tai vapaa-ajalla.


----------



## DrWatson

Olen samaa mieltä kuin Spongiformi: ilman kontekstia se ei ehkä välittömästi ole ymmärrettävä, mutta kun se on selitetty, se tuntuu loogiselta. _Peittyvä_ on muoto verbistä _peittyä_, joka on automatiivijohdos verbistä _peittää_. _peittää _on siis transitiivinen ("to cover something") ja _peittyä _on intransitiivinen ("to become covered"), eli _peittyvä_ on se, joka joutuu peittoon/tulee peitetyksi, kun taas _peittävä_ on se, joka peittää.


----------



## Gavril

DrWatson said:


> _peittää _on siis transitiivinen ("to cover something") ja _peittyä _on intransitiivinen ("to become covered"), eli _peittyvä_ on se, joka joutuu peittoon/tulee peitetyksi, kun taas _peittävä_ on se, joka peittää.



Aivan, mutta Huin mukaan kyse näyttää olevan jostakin muusta kuin (vain) transitiivisuuserosta:



hui said:


> Ei, peittävä olisi vasta peittyvää seuraava työvaihe.



Miten transitiivisuuserosta (_peitt*y*ä_/_peitt*ä*ä_) tulee aspektiero tai vastaava tässä yhteydessä?


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> Miten transitiivisuuserosta (_peitt*y*ä_/_peitt*ä*ä_) tulee aspektiero tai vastaava tässä yhteydessä?


Transitiivisuus, aspekti... ... ... että mitä häh? Ihan selvän asian turhaa kieliopillista monimutkaistamista.

Olisi ehkä pitänyt käyttää *seuraavan* työvaiheen tilalla termiä *myöhempi.*

peittyvä = aiempi työvaihe
peittävä = myöhempi työvaihe (joka peittää aiemman työvaiheen, minkä vuoksi aiempaa työvaihetta ei voida enää tarkastaa)


----------



## Gavril

hui said:


> Transitiivisuus, aspekti... ... ... että mitä häh? Ihan selvän asian turhaa kieliopillista monimutkaistamista.



Kysymykseni kohdistui nimimerkkiin DrW, joka näyttää kiinnostuvan jonkin verran kieliopista.  Anteeksi epäselvyydestä.



> Olisi ehkä pitänyt käyttää *seuraavan* työvaiheen tilalla termiä *myöhempi.*



Ymmärsin, että tarkoitit "myöhempää". Se, jota en ymmärrä on se, pitäisikö tämä merkitys olla arvattavissa päätteen (_pei*ttä*vä_) perusteella, vai onko kyseessä erikoinen, _peittää_-verbille ominainen kehitys.

(Esimerkiksi verbeissä _selittyä_/_selittää_, _erottaa_/_erottua_, _poistaa_/_poistua_ jne. ei ole (nähdäkseni) kyse erosta "aiempi"/"myöhempi", vaikka päätteet ovat samoja kuin verbeillä _peittyä_/_peittää_.)


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> (Esimerkiksi verbeissä _selittyä_/_selittää_, _erottaa_/_erottua_, _poistaa_/_poistua_ jne. ei ole (nähdäkseni) kyse erosta "aiempi"/"myöhempi", vaikka päätteet ovat samoja kuin verbeillä _peittyä_/_peittää_.)



"aiempi"/"myöhempi" johtuu siitä, että puhutaan rakennusalasta ja tietyistä toimenpiteistä sekä määräyksistä tässä kontekstissa, kuten hui selitti. Tällöin peittyvä työvaihe on käsite (toki sille voi olla muitakin nimityksiä. Kuten sanoin, en ole rakennusalan ihmisiä).

Tietysti jos jokin asia jää toisen asian alle, niin voi olettaa, että ensimmäinen asia oli aikaisempi kuin sen peittävä asia yleiselläkin tasolla. Talven koittaessa nurmikko on peittyvä ja sen päälle satava lumi on peittävä.


----------



## Gavril

OK kiitos, nyt luulen ymmärtäväni: peittyvä ja peittävä työvaiheet ovat rakennuksen eri kerroksia, joista yksi peittyy ja toinen peittää.

Nyt se kuulostaa hyvin yksinkertaiselta, mutta alkukäsitykseni saattoi minut jotenkin ymmälle.


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> OK kiitos, nyt luulen ymmärtäväni: peittyvä ja peittävä työvaiheet ovat rakennuksen eri kerroksia, joista yksi peittyy ja toinen peittää.



Rakennuksen eri kerroksia olisi vähän harhaanjohtavasti sanottu, koska rakennuksen kerrokset ovat normaalisti kellari, pohjakerros, ensimmäinen kerros, toinen kerros, vintti, jne. Rakenteiden eri kerroksia on vähän täsmällisempi ilmaus. Rakennus on koko kerrostalo tai omakotitalo. Rakenne on vaikkapa pesuhuoneen lattia, jossa on pohjalla talon varsinainen runko, välissä eristemateriaalia/lattialämmityksen kaapelointia ja pinnalla esimerkiksi laatoitus.


----------



## Gwydda

Komppaan edellisiä. Olen tehnyt jonkin verran rakennustöitä, ja peittyvä vaihe on täysin normaalia kieltä, en mieltäisi sitä erikoissanastoksi, koska se on rakenteensa puolesta ymmärrettävissä kaikille äidinkielisille. Lisäksi "peittyvä", kuten aikaisemmin onkin jo sanottu, voidaaan käyttää laajemminkin kielessä kuvaamaan kaikkea sellaista, mikä peittyy.

Peittyvä työvaihe on siis sellainen, jota ei valmiista lopputuloksesta näy. Sellaisia saattavat olla vaikkapa kylpyhuoneen laatoituksen alle laitettava vesieristys tai tapetin alle tehty kittaus. Tietenkin jos nämä vaiheet on tehty niin huonosti/ammattitaidottomasti, niin silloin ne eivät enää ole peittyviä.


----------



## Gavril

Suurin ongelmani johtui sanasta _työvaihe_: kun ensi kerran näin ilmauksen _peittyvä työvaihe_, käsitin _työvaiheen_ tarkoittavan työmiesten toimintaa (vasaroimista, rappaamista tms.), kun todellisuudessa se tarkoittaa tuon toiminnan tulosta (työmiesten rakentamia rakenteita), ainakin tässä yhteydessä.

Onko _työvaihe_-sana yleensä mahdollista tulkita molemmilla tavoilla (asiayhteyttä tietämättä) vai onko se yksiselitteinen?


----------



## Gwydda

Kysymykseesi on sinällään hankala vastata, koska monestihan työvaihe saattaa viitata joko toiseen tai molempiin, ja sillä ei lauseen ymmärtämisen kannalta ole mitään merkitystä kummasta puhutaan, koska asia on kuitenkin sama. Esimerkiksi työmaalla kuultava kysymys voisi olla:
_Missä työvaiheessa te olette?_ tai _Mihin työvaiheeseen olette päässeet?_.
johon voi vastata:
_Aloitimme laatoituksen_.
Tuossa laatoitus voi olla sekä työmiesten toimintaa että toiminnan tulos - mutta koska kyse on yhdestä ja samasta asiasta, nimittäin laatoittamisesta, ei sillä ole merkitystä "kummasta" puhutaan.

Työvaihe on käytännössä synonyyminen vaiheen kanssa - tosin sillä erolla, että se korostaa kyseen olevan juuri _työ_vaiheesta.

Kielitoimiston sanakirja antaa _vaiheelle_ molemmat mainitsemasi merkitykset:

*1.* toiminnan, tapahtuman t. tapahtumasarjan osa, jakso, hetki, tila, tilanne, aste, periodi.
*2.* jaksoittain tehtävistä t. yksitellen toimivista kokonaisuuden osista: osa, jakso.


----------

